# Aquabid Help? (First timer)



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

Evening everyone!

I was hoping that I could get some advice/guidelines on how to follow through with an Aquabid...well..bid? From winning to the fish arriving at my residence...

I have been searching around and read a lot about Aquabid and transhippers and who is good and who is not, etc. I will start by saying I have won my fish already (yesterday, huzzah!), and I have paid for the fish. 

My question is, now, what next? I tried getting ahold of Jesse, Koo Yang, and Julie Tran both by phone and email, but to no avail. My seller asked me who I would prefer as a transhipper and I said either Julie or Koo Yang. She said thank you, I will let you know when I have shipping information.

So, my first question is - is that normal? As I understand it, preshipping communication from transhippers is pretty nonexistant (eg they won't return calls/emails until the fish has shipped/arrived to them). Is this true even with people who have never used them before? Am I just supposed to pick someone and then be like, "Hey, I'm a random stranger, and I'm sending a fish to you. Please make sure to send it to me, thx!" I know many of the rates already just from research, but it would be nice if someone would actually acknowledge my existence. =\ 

Is the same normal for the seller? How long is it, usually, from the time you win a fish to the time the fish ships from Thailand? Is it normal to not hear for a few days or up to a week or two, depending on when the specific transhipper is getting their next set of fish? It has only been one day for me, but since I have never done this before, I am pretty nervous.

Is there anything I can do as far as getting ahold of a transhipper goes? Is there like a standard procedure I should follow to contact them (other than the methods I've tried already)? 

I feel like I have done a lot of reading, but haven't been able to find info on these specific questions. I have never bought a live animal online before, especially not from halfway around the world, so...Yep. I feel like a noob here. 

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

I would try calling Mr. Koo again.

He can answer your questions and allay some of your worries.

I halfway have a theory that there must be some sort of secret transhipper's oath whereby they swear to only communicate sporadically and arbitrarily with their clients 

But, if you can reach him by phone, he is quite nice and provides good customer service.

Despite the sort of, uh, iffy packaging of the fish (no styrofoam, just several layers of brown paper), my fish arrived in pristine clean water--obviously they rebagged--and safe and feisty, not badly stressed at all.

If you put "Transhipping, next shipment" in your subject line of your email, and keep it short and factual, that email is less likely to get overlooked, as well, just a tip.

You ought to be able to get each transhipper's schedule either from your seller or there is a website (can't recall at the moment, but google) with all of them listed, I think.

I personally would not have felt comfortable with no contact prior to shipment arrival, so I do hope you get your info you need.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, and is this the only fish you have coming?

If so, I'd just do the email sort of like this:

Hi (transhipper of choice goes here), I'd like to use your services.

I have 1 Betta, a Copper CT male, coming from 123ABC seller in Thailand for the (insert date here) shipment.

I need shipping options/costs and to confirm your paypal.

Thank you,

^^^Sorta like that. Works for me, anyway. ymmv


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Oh, and is this the only fish you have coming?
> 
> If so, I'd just do the email sort of like this:
> 
> ...


I do only have the one fish, and I've gotten approximate shipping dates from online (a couple Facebook listings and Jesse had his on his website), I spent yesterday researching/contacting. My subject line was "transhipping inquiry," maybe that's not enough email wise.

Julie's shipment was today, so I'm sure I've missed that, but I believe Koo's is next weekend .hopefully I can get in touch with him. I told my seller to use either Julie or Koo, whoever had the closest next shipment date. I am hoping that since I probably missed Julie, I'll end up with Koo. I've heard about the no Styrofoam, but I haven't heard anything negative about him. I also read that he was the most responsive.

I still haven't heard from my seller yet, is that normal? Do they monitor the shipments? (So would she know that she missed Julie's and Koo's is next weekend and therefore can I expect to hear from her next weekend saying she shipped the fish?). That's the part that is the most confusing, I think.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Oh, and is this the only fish you have coming?
> 
> If so, I'd just do the email sort of like this:
> 
> ...


Also I didn't really understand how all of it worked but was running out of bid time so I did the stupid thing and bid and then started looking around for transshipment information. I realize I did it a little backwards (okay a lot backwards), but I didn't really understand the protocol ahead of time and was just like, "but I need this fish!" *bid* lol...oops.

I feel really dumb.. ^^;;


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> Also I didn't really understand how all of it worked but was running out of bid time so I did the stupid thing and bid and then started looking around for transshipment information. I realize I did it a little backwards (okay a lot backwards), but I didn't really understand the protocol ahead of time and was just like, "but I need this fish!" *bid* lol...oops.
> 
> I feel really dumb.. ^^;;


LOL, for not feeling so alone with that "But I need this fish!" thing--pretty sure you've come to the exact right place ;-)

I would email the seller again--thru the aquabid system if possible, and ask them to clarify for you which shipment your fish is coming in on, and which transhipper you need to contact.

If you pay the transhipper in advance, not only is that more courteous and professional on your part (said Captain Obvious), but it will also hopefully prevent your fish being held up at the transhipper's place.

So yeah, you do need to know who to pay, and when :lol:


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> LOL, for not feeling so alone with that "But I need this fish!" thing--pretty sure you've come to the exact right place ;-)
> 
> I would email the seller again--thru the aquabid system if possible, and ask them to clarify for you which shipment your fish is coming in on, and which transhipper you need to contact.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll email my seller and ask. I don't know what the time exchange is between Thailand and here, but hopefully I will hear something relatively quickly.

I'll gladly pay anyone who will take my money in exchange for sending me my fish (which is something I don't really get as far as the tales of noncommunication from transhippers is concerned - you'd think they would want the $... Though it does seem rather hard to be a transhipper - I googled it). If only someone would talk to me 

Thanks Btw for your feedback so far. I'll email my seller and see where that gets me and report back  I'll try Koo again Monday as well.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Hehe, yeah it can be stressful, but ultimately to me it has been worth it.

I have been heard (seen?) threatening to apply for my import license and become my own transhipper, though, at one point.

I believe Thailand is a day ahead of us, in time zone difference.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Hehe, yeah it can be stressful, but ultimately to me it has been worth it.
> 
> I have been heard (seen?) threatening to apply for my import license and become my own transhipper, though, at one point.
> 
> I believe Thailand is a day ahead of us, in time zone difference.


I was curious about it yesterday - if it would be something worth getting into, as Jesse seems to be the only person on the east coast (and I am on the east coast ), but I don't know hardly enough about bettas, and I believe it's difficult to really get your name out there and earn trust. Plus it seems to be a pretty thankless job.

But maybe someday, if I ever get more serious about it, lol.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> I was curious about it yesterday - if it would be something worth getting into, as Jesse seems to be the only person on the east coast (and I am on the east coast ), but I don't know hardly enough about bettas, and I believe it's difficult to really get your name out there and earn trust. Plus it seems to be a pretty thankless job.
> 
> But maybe someday, if I ever get more serious about it, lol.


Hmm, looking at your location, I'm one state over from you.

If you're super awesome at correspondence and nit-picky little business details, I'll handle all the Betta care and fielding phone calls. 

We'll be rich! (Not.) :lol:

Edit to add--there is the slight hurdle, also, that we need to learn to speak and read/write Indo and Thai. Easy peezy, right?


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Hmm, looking at your location, I'm one state over from you.
> 
> If you're super awesome at correspondence and nit-picky little business details, I'll handle all the Betta care and fielding phone calls.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, I would totally do that, as long as I could be my own boss and work from home (which is actually WHY I was looking at it, lol! I don't want to do my current job forever, and one that would let me work from home and chill with my fishes during the day would be stellar). I am actually pretty good at communication and attention to detail...but I have no formal business training, lol (but yay Coursera???).

I probably travel to your state quite a lot for my current job. I travel regionally between NJ, PA, DE, VA, WV, MD, and DC. 

But back on topic, I just emailed my seller and asked if she could please let me know which shipment on what date she was going to send my fish, and which transhipper she was planning to send him to, so I can make sure to arrange payment with that transhipper. Is that about right?

*ETA*: I could totally learn Thai, it can't be *that* hard, right? Isn't that why we have Rosetta Stone? (dripping with sarcasm). My seller emailed me back and said she could ship to Linda Olson on July 18, but then asked if I needed a different transhipper, she can send to Julie, Koo or Jesse. I said please send to Koo Yang and asked when his date was. I have not heard positive things about Linda, and since this particular fish is a gorgeous koi HMPK, I don't really want to chance Linda (I have read that she keeps fish for a long time, or sometimes keeps them indefinitely! O_O That is a scary prospect). I have heard nothing but positive things about Koo. She said he has a shipment next Sunday, so I asked her to send it to him. *fingers crossed* I'll call him on Monday and if I can't get him by phone, I'll try the email like you suggested. Should I include a link to the fish in my email?


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep, sounds right.

I'm in WV, and I had the same thoughts, about mostly working from home. (Some of my work is from home now anyway.)

You have to be close to an international airport--you probably already found that out from Mr. Google, and a few other requirements, but I balked at the language requirements of the situation, plus I despise paperwork.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Yep, sounds right.
> 
> I'm in WV, and I had the same thoughts, about mostly working from home. (Some of my work is from home now anyway.)
> 
> You have to be close to an international airport--you probably already found that out from Mr. Google, and a few other requirements, but I balked at the language requirements of the situation, plus I despise paperwork.


I am pretty close to BWI, which is an international airport. I am also within arm's reach of Reagan and Dulles (though Dulles is not international, I think). Those two, though, are harder to access than BWI (and phuck the Beltway, IJS).

I didn't actually read that there was a language requirement. I just quickly Googled and saw that you had to have the fish and wildlife license or whatever it is and work with customs/fish and wildlife. I don't terribly mind paperwork, I had a federal job for several years. But the language thing...LAME.


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

totalnoob said:


> I am pretty close to BWI, which is an international airport. I am also within arm's reach of Reagan and Dulles (though Dulles is not international, I think). Those two, though, are harder to access than BWI (and phuck the Beltway, IJS).
> 
> I didn't actually read that there was a language requirement. I just quickly Googled and saw that you had to have the fish and wildlife license or whatever it is and work with customs/fish and wildlife. I don't terribly mind paperwork, I had a federal job for several years. But the language thing...LAME.


Oh, sorry, unclear, me.

I didn't mean there was an actual language requirement for the fish/wildlife/customs/import stuff.

What I meant is--well, how would a transhipper effectively conduct business with Thailand and Indonesia, without having at least some of their languages?

See, you have to deal with/partner with the transhipper in those countries, which is who the sellers send their fish to, once you, the customer, have purchased them.

Then the Thai or Indo transhipper sends the fish to the US transhipper. 

Many of the overseas folks do speak some English and google translate can get you through some very simple conversations at times, I suppose, but yeah.

Wait until you get hooked and you buy more overseas fish.

I have had sentences come to me in email from sellers that were like:

Fish you like buy mantap.

Or, in response to a question about how old a fish is, and what lines it comes from:

You like fish auction congrats on bid.

So, you get an idea of the difficulties ;-)


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, just in case my post above sounded all xenophobic and stereotypical egoistic American, I really admire those sellers for functioning in a business in a different language.

They amaze me, frankly.

I can't begin to comprehend or translate this, for example:

เมธี ปั่นศิริ

^^Such pretty characters, in Thai! That are completely meaningless to me, hehe.

(And I just saw your edit--I've never linked to my fish, just listed the seller's description, exact words, even if the seller has mislabeled it, and the seller's name. You might ask Mr. Koo if he wants a link.)


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Oh, sorry, unclear, me.
> 
> I didn't mean there was an actual language requirement for the fish/wildlife/customs/import stuff.
> 
> ...


You didn't sound xenophobic at all, I promise. I actually got some pretty fabulous Thai characters in my email from my seller just now (ส่งจาก). It's probably a signature, it's at the bottom of each email. I know what you mean, lol, thankfully my current seller seems to have a pretty damn good grapple on English. It was kind of broken, but I understood it. For others who probably don't have as much English, it is probably harder. That is something I didn't even think about.

I probably won't get any more fish for a while, TBH. My husband will sh!t bricks when this one arrives, lol. And I'm out of tanks/horizontal space (for now....mwahahahaha!).

I think Google translate could work for a bit, but it would actually be cool to pick up a book or a Rosetta stone thing on Thai/Indonesian. But I also want to learn Arabic because I'm weird like that (I'm a trained archaeologist...don't judge me <_<). I did think you were saying that I had to learn the language in order to get the license, though, lol. Phewwww!


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Yeah, just in case my post above sounded all xenophobic and stereotypical egoistic American, I really admire those sellers for functioning in a business in a different language.
> 
> They amaze me, frankly.
> 
> ...


So, I have emailed Mr. Koo both when I first said I did, and again using your style provided above, and have not heard back. I have also left him two voicemails. =\ He has not responded to me.

The fish are supposed to be shipped on Sunday, July 19, so now I a worried that I have not gotten any sort of acknowledgement of like...existing? Jesse emailed me back and said that my email to him had ended up in his Spam folder. Now I am more concerned.

If I do not hear back from Koo by tomorrow or Thursday should I have my seller send the fish to Jesse instead, since he at least replied to me?


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh yeesh, I dunno.

I hate this lack of communication that seems such a common theme, among transhippers.

The reason I had not used Mr. Koo, prior to this last shipment was I never heard back from him, either, when I first made inquiries.

I happened to catch him in person on the phone--he seems to do better with that than with emails. But, if you're just getting voicemail, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## totalnoob (Jun 4, 2015)

AukWord said:


> Oh yeesh, I dunno.
> 
> I hate this lack of communication that seems such a common theme, among transhippers.
> 
> ...


I'm half afraid I've got the wrong number or something cuz it doesn't say who the voicemail is for it just gives the #.  last week it rang a lot and went to vm. Today it only rang twice and then went to vm, which implies that he ignored the call, was out of service, or the phone was off.

My seller is shipping my fish on Sunday and I'm halfway paranoid that Koo will email me back like Friday. But idk. :/


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Lemme find it, and I'll pm you the number where I reached him--you can check it against the number you have.


----------

